# Red fluid drops



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

What type of leak is this? It does not happen all the time but sometimes I see a small amount when I move the car. With the car stationary, I hear somet ype of "clunk" when I turn the wheel from left to right . Took it in to the dealer and they said everything was fine. Very odd, I am guessing its power steering???


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

For those that may have this problem, this is how it was fixed for me. New seal and clip and topped up the antifreeze.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

which seal did you replace? where is it located?



mrcvr6 said:


> For those that may have this problem, this is how it was fixed for me. New seal and clip and topped up the antifreeze.


----------



## markarianschain (Feb 22, 2013)

*Don't worry about it...*

Most likely, your steering rack is leaking. (VWs commonly have rack leaks) if the fluid level is low enough, then air may enter the system and cause some havoc.
First: -Check your P/S fluid level.
-If it is low, top it up and turn the steering wheel back and forth (all the way, Engine running)
-Do this a few times until you no longer hear air circulating in the system.

Second: -Jack up the front of the car and get a good look at the steering rack (they usually leak on 
driver's side where the steering shaft meets the rack)
-While the vehicle's front wheels are off the ground (engine OFF) Turn the steering wheel
all the way back and forth, listening carefully for any clunking. Feel carefully for any
free-play while turning the steering wheel. (deadspots)

There are two possibilities for each problem. The red fluid could be Power Steering fluid or Automatic Transmission fluid. (if no Automatic Transmission then it should be P/S fluid) ATF Cooler lines are notorious for leaking on any model of vehicle and should be monitored closely. If the Transmission pan is leaking or damaged it should be repaired and re-sealed. If the leak turns out to be P/S rack or lines, then try to judge how bad the leak is and is it worth replacing. (in theory, if no air enters the system, all should operate correctly) Just keep the fluid topped up.

The "Clunk": If there was air in your P/S system and it has been purged and there is still a clunking at a certain turning point, it is possible that gear damage has occured. Replace the rack.
If no air was found in the system, then; first with the wheels on the ground, then in the air; turn and feel all connecting components between the rack and the steering wheel feeling for any free-play. Also be sure to check the lower ball-joints and tie-rod ends. These components do not commonly wear out but if there is excessive free-play in any of the joints, it can lead to bigger problems later. Replace the affected component. (I highly recomend an alignment after any steering component replacement.)

Hope any of this was helpful. Please post updates. :laugh:


----------

